# What is your favorite Ring opera?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

As above..................


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Walkure conducted by Karajan


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Another for _Die Walküre_. It's probably the most human of the four parts, and it's the most dramatic. Act I and the end of Act III are glorious; it does bog down in Act II, but the orchestra does wonderful things. It also has many of the highlights: the luminous love duet in Act I; the Ride of the Valkyries; Wotan's Farewell; and the Magic Fire Music.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Die Walkure: Solti on Decca.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I listen to Siegfried the most.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Itullian said:


> I listen to Siegfried the most.


It must be the woodbird........... (or Varnay's Heil dir Sonne)










Favorite opera overall: Gotterdammerung

Favorite Act: Walkure Act 3


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

A tie between Die Walküre and Götterdämmerung for me. The first one has a lot of magic moments. And the second... after listening to a really good recording (Solti or Keilberth) I feel shaken, as if a tornado had just passed next to me.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't think I have a favorite of the operas....I tend to have favorite scenes or acts instead. They are so expansive it's hard to select one full opera when each one may have chunks I could do without and other chunks that I love.


----------



## GodotsArrived (Jan 12, 2017)

Not to be a pedant but there are only three operas in The Ring Cycle so the poll needs either to be altered or renamed (to "What is your favourite work in the Ring Cycle?"

Probably Walkure for me.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Technically, there are four Gesamtkunstwerk in the Ring. Or 4 music dramas if you will. Yet we have always discussed Wagner's work as operas in this forum, so I see no need to give Rheingold a seperate classification from the other three...


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm the first to pick Rheingold.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I know I said I didn't have a favorite, but I think I'll vote anyway. As Itulian mentioned a "most listened to", I'll go in this direction. So I probably listen to Rheingold the most. To me it has an immediately enchanting opening, the Rhinemaidens are a heavenly introduction to the work. I like the rhythm of the music as Alberich comes on scene. I also enjoy the driving rhythm of the music as Alberich rules the other poor Nibelung. And I'm not going to lie, the briefer length suits me.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

My favorite is not listed.


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Sonata said:


> I know I said I didn't have a favorite, but I think I'll vote anyway. As Itulian mentioned a "most listened to", I'll go in this direction. So I probably listen to Rheingold the most. To me it has an immediately enchanting opening, the Rhinemaidens are a heavenly introduction to the work. I like the rhythm of the music as Alberich comes on scene. I also enjoy the driving rhythm of the music as Alberich rules the other poor Nibelung. And I'm not going to lie, the briefer length suits me.


Same here. Let's also admit that Rheingold is the shortest :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I am new to the ring. As of about 1 month ago I jumped into it. I have only watched two of the four operas on DVD. Once I finish all four on DVD and then listen to sound recordings a couple more times I'll try to determine a favorite and then vote.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

DarkAngel said:


> Favorite Act: Walkure Act 3


Interesting post because I find online CD listings that are only Walkure Act 3. There must be something extra special about that act.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

GodotsArrived said:


> Not to be a pedant but there are only three operas in The Ring Cycle so the poll needs either to be altered or renamed (to "What is your favourite work in the Ring Cycle?"


Close enough, the poll works. But your point is interesting because I recall reading (if my memory didn't totally mix things up) that Rheingold was written as an introduction to the Ring, and that perhaps explains why it is much shorter than the other "works" in the Ring.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Florestan said:


> Interesting post because I find online CD listings that are only Walkure Act 3. There must be something extra special about that act.


The Ride of the Valkyries is probably the best known excerpt from the Ring.

Additionally, the story of the third act is remarkably straightforward; raging father chases after his rebellious daughter.

There are also CDs that are just act 1; the story of the twins and Hunding is also straightforward and relatively self-contained.

I don't know of any CDs that are just act 2; I think it has the best scenes of the entire cycle, but it needs the other parts to work. Also it is long enough that it would need two discs anyway.


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Florestan said:


> Interesting post because I find online CD listings that are only Walkure Act 3. There must be something extra special about that act.


Ride of The Valkyries


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

GodotsArrived said:


> Not to be a pedant but there are only three operas in The Ring Cycle so the poll needs either to be altered or renamed (to "What is your favourite work in the Ring Cycle?"
> 
> Probably Walkure for me.


Wagner did intend Rheingold as a prelude to the saga, but most people refer to the Ring as a tetrology - 4 operas. I tend to refer to it as such myself, because I feel Rheingold can stand on it's own as an opera.

Siegfried is my favorite.


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

mountmccabe said:


> The Ride of the Valkyries is probably the best known excerpt from the Ring.


best known, and the worst. Still a great act though with the "leb' wohl" and magic fire music, even with how much I dislike how it starts.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

mountmccabe said:


> There are also CDs that are just act 1; the story of the twins and Hunding is also straightforward and relatively self-contained.


Indeed, Act I could be a mini-opera in its own right. I always thought it would make an ideal double-bill with Bartók's _Bluebeard's Castle_.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

I have to say Rheingold as well. I love Walkure, but if I had to listen to one repeatedly it would be Rheingold. Alberich's music is especially dope in that one


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

Richards said:


> I have to say Rheingold as well. I love Walkure, but if I had to listen to one repeatedly it would be Rheingold. Alberich's music is especially dope in that one


I agree. My order would be:

1. Siegfried
2. Rheingold
3. Walkure
4. Gotterdammerung


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Gotterdammerung. It has a remarkable atmosphere. The horns! The sense of foreboding and the feeling of being on the edge of the end of the world.






And then that final aria, the aria to end all arias.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Götterdämmerung, but I love all four. I always listen (at least once a year) to the cycle in order.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Never ever had thought that Götterdämmerung would go first.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

This is a toughie. I love all 4 almost equally, but if I have to choose I'll probably go for Götterdämmerung today.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

jdec said:


> This is a toughie. I love all 4 almost equally, but if I have to choose I'll probably go for Götterdämmerung today.


I changed my mind and finally voted for Die Walkure.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

_Gotterdammerung_ has the most awesome (word used literally) moments and the richest score, but its vocal demands on the performers, like _Tristan_'s, are superhuman. It's my favorite only when the singing and acting are truly worthy of it. Otherwise my favorite is _Die Walkure,_ in which Wagner has focused on the personalities and psychology of his protagonists in the most immediate and poignant way, and presented them in situations of stark simplicity. The first act is a masterpiece of dramatic and musical construction, the second probes brilliantly the characters' moral dilemmas and inner conflicts, and the third culminates in an outpouring of love and sorrow that Wagner never surpassed for poetry and power.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

But Siegfried has the woodbird...............










Right DA?


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I've only listened to The Ring in its entirety once. My initial impression was that I enjoyed the middle two operas Die Walkure and Siegfried the most. When I listen to excerpts I seem to love the music of Gotterdammerung but in the context of the story I seem to have found that one somehow a little troubling and convoluted.

I plan to watch the whole thing again soon.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I only watch an act or two at a time.
Wagner is rich enough to do that.


----------



## Gurnemanz (Jan 15, 2017)

Dramaturgy and plot: 1) Götterdämmerung (by far the most complex plot) 2) Walküre (thanks to its major plot twist) 3) Rheingold 4) Siegfried
Logical structure: 1) Rheingold 2) Walküre 3) Siegfried 4) Götterdämmerung (The prologue, the Rhinemaidens...)
Emotional music: 1) Walküre (Todesverkündigung, Wotan's Liebesgruss etc) 2) Götterdämmerung (evoking that special atmosphere of hope, ferocity, doom and revelation) 3) Rheingold (the opening, Nibelheim etc.) 4) Siegfried
Psychology and character development: 1) Walküre 2) Siegfried 3) Götterdämmerung 4) Rheingold
Flow and vigorous music: 1) Rheingold 2) Siegfried (had been no 1 if it wasn't for act 3) 3) Götterdämmerung 4) Walküre (one of the slowest operas ever?)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Ha, I must have lost track of this thread because I never did report back on my favorite. But I just now voted for Walkure. They are all wonderful though.

I like Siefgried though as he reminds me of Jethro from the Beverly Hillbillies TV show. :lol:


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

What other opera has nine sopranos screaming all at once? *Die Walküre* of course! I am firstly a soprano man, so having a bunch of 'em in one scene is kinda heaven. Technically, some are mezzo-soprani, but you get the point.

Not to mention it's the most famous passage in all Wagner. Movie buffs know what I mean. For others, it's called *Ride of the Valkiries* (Walkürenritt). I'm sick on a seesaw, sick on a seesaw, sick on a seesaw, sick on a train!!!

But I also love *Götterdämmerung*! Siegfrieds todt, the one that started it all.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Gotterdammerung
The last 10 minutes reduces me to a blubbering heap.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

I voted *Die* *Walküre*. But they are all marvellous and it's a very close thing, whichever way one votes, or orders them by preference.

For me, it's the combination of:

1. The most interesting part of the (whole) story
2. Three acts that can equally stand alone
3. Spellbinding soprano singing
4. Awe-inspiring bass/baritone vocals
5. Great tunes!

My order is:

1.Die Walküre
2. Götterdämmerung
3. Rheingold
4. Siegfried

(It hurts me to put Siegfried last because I adore it!)


----------



## McCall3 (Nov 18, 2020)

I’m new to Opera, and very new to Wagner having only watched and listened to Das Rheingold and Die Walkure, but so far I’ve loved them both. I think Walkure Act 1 is probably my favorite act/section so far, but overall I slightly prefer Rheingold to Walkure. Once I’ve watched all four I’ll vote in the poll.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

McCall3 said:


> I'm new to Opera, and very new to Wagner having only watched and listened to Das Rheingold and Die Walkure, but so far I've loved them both. I think Walkure Act 1 is probably my favorite act/section so far, but overall I slightly prefer Rheingold to Walkure. Once I've watched all four I'll vote in the poll.


Welcome to the cult of the Ring! You will love all four operas. I got the bug about 4 years ago and now have 5 (almost 6) Ring cycles on DVD and 14 on CD!


----------



## McCall3 (Nov 18, 2020)

SixFootScowl said:


> Welcome to the cult of the Ring! You will love all four operas. I got the bug about 4 years ago and now have 5 (almost 6) Ring cycles on DVD and 14 on CD!


Ha, thanks! I don't have any versions yet (I'm listening to the Daniel Barenboim version on Spotify, and watching the Opera North production online) but I'm absolutely fascinated.


----------



## Tempesta (Sep 2, 2021)

Initially _Götterdämmerung_ ... over time and many, many, many airings and viewings, _Siegfried_ became my favorite.


----------



## Bellerophon (May 15, 2020)

Woodduck said:


> _Gotterdammerung_ has the most awesome (word used literally) moments and the richest score, but its vocal demands on the performers, like _Tristan_'s, are superhuman. It's my favorite only when the singing and acting are truly worthy of it. Otherwise my favorite is _Die Walkure,_ in which Wagner has focused on the personalities and psychology of his protagonists in the most immediate and poignant way, and presented them in situations of stark simplicity. The first act is a masterpiece of dramatic and musical construction, the second probes brilliantly the characters' moral dilemmas and inner conflicts, and the third culminates in an outpouring of love and sorrow that Wagner never surpassed for poetry and power.


I agree with this.

I would add that I think it is in Rheingold that Wagner shows his brilliance in bringing together and reworking his mythological sources into a new myth of his own.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Going to partly depend on your favorite character. For Brunnhilde fans, Walkure and Gotterdammerung, followed by Siegfried. For Wotan fans Walkure and Rheingold, followed by Siegfried. Fricka fans can follow Wotan fans for the most part. I happen to like Loge a lot so that is only Rheingold, but like Brunnhilde a lot more. Well that gives me favorites in all four operas!


----------



## McCall3 (Nov 18, 2020)

SixFootScowl said:


> Going to partly depend on your favorite character. For Brunnhilde fans, Walkure and Gotterdammerung, followed by Siegfried. For Wotan fans Walkure and Rheingold, followed by Siegfried. Fricka fans can follow Wotan fans for the most part. I happen to like Loge a lot so that is only Rheingold, but like Brunnhilde a lot more. Well that gives me favorites in all four operas!


I've finished Siegfried now and it's probably my favorite of the three operas so far. I suppose Wotan is my favorite character at this point, but it could change. On to Gotterdammerung!


----------



## FrankE (Jan 13, 2021)

Rheingold
I prefer to listen to the whole suite in a oner.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

My favorite is Die Walkure. Interesting to see a lot of people like Gotterdammerung more.


----------

